

Web Surveillance Legislation Requires Study, Not Speed - miraj
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/5808/135/

======
motters
The problem not just in Canada but in many places elsewhere is that advocates
for digital rights havn't been proactive enough in lobbying for laws which
protect people's digital information. Over the previous five years or so
digital rights advocates have been continually on the back foot, reacting to
and bemoaning bad legislation.

------
acangiano
It's becoming harder and harder to compete in the IT industry from this side
of the border.

------
throwaway32
Due to the structure of Canadian government, there is basically no stopping
this sadly.

